# Where can I find Seiko parts?



## saunterer (Feb 11, 2004)

I am in the process of rebuilding one of my old Seiko diver watches (200m, quartz,stamped 5H26-7A19). This is the first time attempting such an endevour, and I cannot find where to obtain certain parts. I've looked over different forums, but just can't seem to find the right information for this type of movement.

What I am desperately needing is a screw-down crown/stem first. Then I plan on replacing the crystal and bezel. The hands and dial are molded (forgot to screw down the crown many years ago before fresh-water diving), so I am wondering if I should just re-paint them or see if MKII watches may have a replacement set. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction where I can find some parts? Or if the 5H26 movement is interchangable with other movements.

Thanks,

--Chris


----------



## gregw45 (Feb 11, 2004)

If Jules Borel doesn't have the parts you're looking for; the two best places to ask are Timezone.com's Seiko Forum and Watchmaking & Repair Forum. They're a good bunch who know their stuff.


----------



## saunterer (Feb 11, 2004)

Jules Borel

Wow!! Just what I was looking for, they had everything I think I need. Plus it's only about 15 minutes away from the house. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Thanks for the info.


----------



## K-T (Feb 12, 2004)

wow, rebuilding your Seiko? Do you mind posting some pictures of your progress as I don't have a clue as how to do such a thing or where to start and thus would love to have a view inside. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Klaus.


----------



## saunterer (Feb 13, 2004)

Sure, I'll try to get some pics. Currently, it's completely taken apart (except for the movement). I've inquired with Jules Borel on the parts needed and it's almost the same cost as buying a new 7S26 off ebay, but I've always wanted to teardown a watch and rebuild it. So hopefully in a week or so, I'll have all the parts I need and can start work.

BTW, I live about 10 minutes from Jules Borel, and it's order only, they don't allow walk in purchases. Darn.

--Chris


----------

